# Show us your Homalopsinae!



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2011)

I couldn't stand some of the internet drivvle (yes some of it was my own!) this morning so i decided i needed to go out into herp reality. I went to a spot where i had seen a _Myron richardsoni_ a few years ago hoping to find another one. 

This spot is smack in the middle of the Darwin suburbs and was crawling with fish! These were nearly all tarpon on the surface and underneath there were some nice large jacks.

















I walked a little further and i found that even mangroves can be funny.






Oh not that funny? What if i turn it over???







In the end i never found another _richardsoni_ but i did find this little fella. Was pretty happy to find anything at all TBH!
















And one last one of him disappearing away from me.






Very cool little snakes. The obligatory habitat shots, first is the gutter i found him in and the last one the main river.











I hope you enjoyed my story. Holidays suck!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice when you can sight fish....did you try ya luck?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2011)

No, i was just looking for snakes really. It appears photobucket wont let me turn the rude mangrove tree upside down...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Waruikazi, what sort of snake is that? I love the colouring!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh sorry! I can't beleive i forgot to put his name in!

That is _Fordonia leucobalia _the white bellied mangrove snake. Pretty common up here. First one i have photographed though.


----------



## spyder6052 (Jun 30, 2011)

where abouts in darwin was this at? seen a few slatey greys down at holmes jungle recently, and a nice big carpet crossing amy johnson the other night


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2011)

Rapid Creek. What time of night did you see the carpet?


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheers for that some good shots and I learnt about a snake I'd never heard of.


----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 2, 2011)

would of been about 9. 30ish (just after the bend from the tiger brenan end)

was a nice looking carpet altough it looked like at some point of time it had a part of its tail taken by something


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, to live in the tropics and still have a successful herp outing in winter.
Nice find and pics.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice pics & better than internet drivvle any day. Good morning out I would say.
I bet you got nice & muddy, that does not show up in the pics. & no Crocs.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow that's kinda early... good to know but!

You should travel with a camera, everyone loves pics!



spyder6052 said:


> would of been about 9. 30ish (just after the bend from the tiger brenan end)
> 
> was a nice looking carpet altough it looked like at some point of time it had a part of its tail taken by something


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wish I got better pictures of the Puff Faced Water Snake I saw.


----------

